# Does anyone make XXL knee pads?



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I currently have a pair of XL G-Form Elite knee/shin pads, but they don't fit the best. The top of the padding hits me about mid knee cap, and the bottom of the sleeve constricts my calf. I don't have much faith that they will fully protect me when I crash. Does anyone make knee/shin pads for people that have tree trunks for legs?


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

What size are your quads/thighs about 3-4" above the knee cap? Troy Lee has an XXL/XL and there sizing is on their website I believe.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Quads are 24" knee caps are 19" and calf is 19." I looked at Competetive Cyclist , where I got my current G-Forms and there aren't many options. Leatt is one, are they any good?

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...LbmVlICYgU2hpbiBQYWRzOjE6MjQ6Y2NDYXQxMDAwMDU=

7 Protection is the other one they have that might fit.
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...LbmVlICYgU2hpbiBQYWRzOjE6MTg6Y2NDYXQxMDAwMDU=

Is one better than the other? Or is it six of one or half dozen of the other?


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

Don't have experience with either of those brands. Might want to try re-posting in the clydesdale forum, it's a little more active and you might get better help there. The big boys stick together.


----------

